# MonStar's NHE Journal



## M.J.H. (Feb 6, 2004)

Decided to go back to pretty much the only diet that *really* worked for me. I dropped about 30 lbs. of flab on this diet a few years back. Really a tremendous book, as well. 

NHE = Natural Hormonal Enhancement 

To those of you who are unfamiliar. If you would like to purchase a copy of the book by Rob Faigin, you can check out Extique.com to buy the book, or the "Ask Rob" section. Really answers a lot of frequently asked questions. 

Anyway, my goal from this journal is to simply stick with this diet. Not to try it for a few days, binge, and then drop it. Going to try hard to stick with this diet. The diet itself is similar to the "Anabolic Diet" that was written a few years back. The difference is basically that NHE is not a designated ketogenic diet. You may reach ketosis while on the diet, but that's not really the intention. 

The basis of the diet is this. Basically Atkin's style, all the time. High/moderate-fat intake, moderate protein intake, and very low-carb intake. Now, the exception to a basic Atkin's diet is something called refeed or carb-up meals. These meals will happen twice a week, every 3rd and 4th day respectively. 

The refeed/carb-up meal as you can imagine is a LOT of carbs. Pretty much as much as I can down within an hour or so. It's only one meal, so fat gain is minimal. Ill be throwing in a few extra supplements such as ALA etc. to help out the situation. 

The hard part for me though is the first week! The first 7 days are pretty much the difficult part. Its straight up Atkin's style for the first 7 days to get the body in a fat-burning state. So once I get past this 7 days I think I am going to be set! After the first week is up then I will start my regular carb-up meals, so to speak. 

My training is going to be almost completely instinctive. With carb-up/refeed meals ONLY on training days. That's very important I think, so we'll see how things go. I am not looking to drop anywhere close to 30 lbs. like I did originally, just tone up a bit, maybe drop some stomach flab, etc. I am looking to drop maybe 11-13 lbs. 

Rob also mentions doing an anabolic version of his diet. Which is a little more extreme. Still the basic ideas but a LOT more calories on the regular low-carb days and the refeeds are closer to 6 hours or so rather than just one meal. So I might resort to that after I am happy with my bodyfat %.

BTW, as usual, all comments/suggestions/questions/support is just great.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

you already know what I think sweetie. and you have ALL my support  you can DO THIS!!!!  no slipping, er I kick you butt! 
again, best of luck! your going to do great(or else you'll have to answer to me! haha) !!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 6, 2004)

*atherjen:* Thanks a lot for the support Jen, appreciate it, as usual. Yeah I have to suck it up this first week and just deal with cravings because I know for sure that after that I will be fine. Two big carb meals a week is definitely enough for me, I think. Thanks again, Jen.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 6, 2004)

*2-6-2004 | Back / Biceps*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* 2 scrambled eggs + cheese
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 3:* 2 hot dogs, cheese
*Meal 4:* tuna + mayo
*Meal 5:* chicken Ceasar salad 
*Meal 6:* peanut butter 

So far I am not too hungry, but I hope that I can satisfy my appetite with low-carb foods, haha, going to be tough I think. Especially knowing my friggin??? appetite, etc. We???ll see what happens???
*TRAINING.*


*Bentover Overhand Cambered-Bar Rows:* 

115 x 8
165 x 8
205 x 8
255 x 6
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
205 x 12

Nice sets of bentover rows today!! Really hit my upper back very very hard with these sets. Really need to seriously work on my strength here, not sure what the f*ck happened. I have hit 385 before for a few reps in bentover rows. Don???t ask me how??? Anyway, good sets here today. Upper back was exhausted. 

*V-Bar Cable Pulldowns:* 

170 x 12
185 x 10
200 x 6
200 x 5.5
155 x 13.5

Damn, tore my upper back up BIG TIME with these sets. This is most definitely one of my favorite exercises, no questions asked. Lats were really hit hard with these sets. Good ROM, great contractions, etc. 

*Standing Cambered-Bar Curls:* 

75 x 8
95 x 8
125 x 6
145 x 2.5
75 x 12

Some good sets here today of standing cambered-bar curls, really tore up my biceps big time. Glad that I worked up to 145 for reps. Didn???t know if I was going to be able to get that high in weight without losing my form. Great sets, biceps were exhausted.

*Incline Alternating Dumbbell Hammer Curls:*

30???s x 8/8
40???s x 6/6

Eh, not the greatest sets here today. My arms were just friggin??? shot. Oh well, whatever. I am not too disappointed. Arms were just friggin??? destroyed.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 8 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Not sore today at all, feel good. 
*Water:* So far, so good. Need to keep my water intake high with carbs being so low.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 6, 2004)

Good Luck!! During your refeeds can you eat whatever you want?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

so you did do back/bi's! ah ha! copycat!  very nice sets on those bent over rows! very veryy good!  
just stay out of the kitchen today... you'll be alright!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: 2-6-2004 | Back / Biceps*



> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *DIET.*
> 
> *Meal 1:* 2 scrambled eggs + cheese



now that is looking better! 

you just need more eggs!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 6, 2004)

*ncgirl21:* Nah, not at all unfortunately. I wish that you could eat whatever you want. Basically you can eat anything thats high-carb thats low-fat. So all the low-fat ice-cream, candy, cereal, etc. That I want. So it turns out to be a hell of a good tasting meal! 

*atherjen:* Hey, for some reason I am not at all hungry today. I dont know if the high-fat intake just blocks my cravings or something. Who knows, so far things are going good, lol. Then again, its the first day.

*Prince:* Haha, yeah I know man, I know. I find it even harder for some reason to get a lot of protein on NHE. Always had that problem before when I did this diet, I dont know why.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 7, 2004)

*2-7-2004 | Shoulders / Triceps*

*DIET.*


*Postworkout:* whey protein + heavy whipping cream
*Meal 2:* Atkin's bar
*Meal 3:* tuna + mayo, low-carb wrap
*Meal 4:* 2 low-carb muffins
*Meal 5:* low-carb choclate 
*Meal 6:* garden salad + ham + cheese + oil & vinegarette dressing
*Meal 7:* garden salad + ranch dressing, 3 cups coffee + heavy whipping cream 
*Meal 8:* 2 cheese dogs
*Meal 9:* 3 Atkin's muffins

Didn???t have any time at all today before my workout to eat. Didn???t affect me much though, honestly, still had a damn good workout. 

Damn, definitely took in a lot of calories today, sh*t. Just was friggin' starving all day, whatever. Actually, somehow, I dont think that I went about 3,500. Not that bad afterall. I was thinking around 4,000+.
*TRAINING.*


Just want to note here that I LOVE to train delts alone, not after chest. I am fresh and can really go a bit heavier, focus a bit more on them, etc. Going to get into the habit from now on of hitting them first in the workout, and just pair them with another bodypart.

*Seated Smith-Machine Military Presses:* 

50 x 8
90 x 8
140 x 6
160 x 6
*185 x 3!*
140 x 9
90 x 13

Some AWESOME sets today of military presses, beat the F*CK outta??? my delts, hard. Really pleased with my delt contractions and my strength here today. Hit 185 for a triple, which is awesome for me. That obviously just in plates alone because the Smith bar doesn???t weigh anything. Overall sets were excellent. 

*Barbell Upright Rows:* 

115 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 5

Nice sets here today I think, used a standard shoulder-width grip on these here today. 5th rep with 155 I used a little bit of body English, basically just stood up on the balls of my feet. Shoulders were beat. 

*Nautilus Lateral Raises:* 

150 x 12
180 x 9
200 x 6

Really really good sets here today. Flamed the hell out of my shoulders with these 3 sets. Completely pumped up and exhausted my delts. Really good way to finish them off I think. 

*Lying Cambered-Bar Extensions:* 

75 x 8 
95 x 8
125 x 2.5
105 x 8
75 x 13

Damn, I have not done standard skulls to my forehead/top of my head in the longest time! I really like them and it???s definitely about time I started hitting them hard again. I got into the habit of doing them to my neck/upper chest, where I can use more weight. But taking the bar to my forehead area I can definitely feel it more in my triceps. 105 for 8 was VERY intense. 

*Cable Pressdowns:* 

Stack x 8
Stack x 8

Nice sets here today, triceps were friggin??? exhausted. Not bad sets though. Probably could have squeezed out a few more in the first set.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Midback and lats are sore, feel good though. 
*Water:* So far so good, need to make sure I keep it up on this low-carb diet. Very very important.

BTW, today at work I weighed myself clothed, and I weighed *213 lbs.* Not too bad at all, I dont think.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

I love hitting delts alone too! nice workout btw! I guess that I should try those SM milt presses sometime eh. 

and umm do you need your butt kicked mister???  have a LIL something before you hit the gym.. I know you were running late but still. even half a protein shake at least!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2-7-2004 | Shoulders / Triceps*



> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *DIET.*
> *Postworkout:* whey protein + heavy whipping cream



MonStar, your post work-out shake should not have whipping cream in it, that will slow down the digestion, not what you want post work-out.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Mike what are the cambered workouts???
Congrats on the new journal!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 7, 2004)

*atherjen:* Yeah, SM military presses are friggin' awesome. One of the only exercises where I really really prefer the machine over the actual freeweight movement. I should have eaten something preworkout, you're right, but I didn't want to feel sick during my workout, oh well. 

*Prince:* Actually in Rob Faigin's book, "Natural Hormonal Enhancement," he recommends mixing your postworkout shake with either flax oil or heavy whipping cream or both. 

*I'm Trying:* Hey man, thanks for checking out my journal, here is what a cambered-bar looks like, also called an EZ-curl bar:


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *Prince:* Actually in Rob Faigin's book, "Natural Hormonal Enhancement," he recommends mixing your postworkout shake with either flax oil or heavy whipping cream or both.



with what reasoning?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 8, 2004)

> *I'm Trying:* Hey man, thanks for checking out my journal, here is what a cambered-bar looks like, also called an EZ-curl bar:



Ah I see. What's your body fat percentage when you started and are you just trying to lose weight and body fat or just weight??
Thanks!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2004)

*Prince:* Well, I honestly think that his recommendation is definitely outdated. So I am going to stop with the fats postworkout. But he says this in his book: 



> The saturated and monounsaturated fat in the shake supports testosterone production in men. Thus, not only will it promote growth horomone release due to the absence of carbohydrate and the presence of protein, but it will also give men a testosterone boost when they need it most, after an intense workout when testosterone levels are depressed.


Again, I definitely think that its some outdated info. The basic principles of the diet are sound, but I feel that he stresses growth horomone a bit too much, and he doesn't cover leptin at all. 

*I'm Trying:* Hmm, I would say that my bodyfat % is probably around 12% or so. Again this is a rough estimate, its hard for me to say. Never really been tested to be honest. I am trying to drop some flab, basically.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2004)

*2-8-2004 | Legs / Abs*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* low-carb bagel + cream cheese
*Meal 2:* 2 hamburger patties + cheese
*Meal 3:* garden salad + ranch dressing
*Meal 4:* peanut butter
*Postworkout:* whey protein

---------------------------Refeed---------------------------

*Meal 6:* Cocoa Puffs + skim milk, Spree candy
*Meal 7:* pretzels
*Meal 8:* fat-free ice-cream 

Damn, I felt SO SICK after pigging out for an hour. Took 1,200 mg. ALA, and also slammed down 10g of creatine since my insulin was spiked. Was going to try the whole 4-hour refeed thing, but an hour is definitely enough for me. Every 3rd or 4th day, give or take, on training days.
*TRAINING.*


*Conventional Deadlifts:* 

135 x 8
225 x 6 
315 x 4
405 x 2
495 x 1
545 x 1
575 x Miss 
495 x 1
405 x 1

Damn, I was honestly EXTREMELY pissed today that I missed 575. I really don???t know why, it should not have bothered me at all. I am running on no carbs at all, and I have never pulled over 545-555 conventional anyway. But I took it mentally a lot harder than I should have, whatever. 

*Hack Squats:* 

320 x 8
410 x 8
500 x 6

These were some good sets here today, not too shabby at all if you ask me. Started off with 3 plates on each side, then 4, then finally 5 plates for 6 reps. Pretty pleased with my strength here today. Considering I was running again on no carbs at all. 

*Nautilus Leg Extensions:* 

Stack x 10
Stack x 10
Stack x 10

Nice sets today of leg extensions! Really burnt out my quads completely with these 3 sets. Talk about nice lactic acid buildup in my quads. 

*Nautilus Crunches:* 

180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

Nice sets today to finish off my workout. Hit my midsection pretty hard I think. Really need to work on focusing more and improving my ab contractions.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Delts and triceps are aching, midback and lats are a little stiff as well. 
*Water:* Eh, okay today, could have been better.


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

How much peanut butter in meal 4??  Im having some when I get home from work. Actually, what does your refeed consist of?X2


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

aww hun dont be so hard on yourself on not making that lift.  Im not really one to talk, as I suffer from the same mental issues when I lift. lol get sooo mad at myself too. but look at those lifts... they are awesome!!!  and dont forget you are super-low carbing! the strength decrease is normal! 
Enjoy the refeed


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2004)

*Jill:* Around 2 tablespoons I think, no more than 4-5g of actual ingested carbs, after subtracting the fiber. Its completely natural peanut butter too, I work at a healthfood store and we just grind the peanuts. The refeed as you can see just consists of whatever I feel like having, low-fat, high-carb. 

*atherjen:* Yeah, I am very hard on myself. Just a bad habit I guess, oh well. Yeah I have to really keep in mind at all times that I am running on pretty much no carbs at all in my system. Oh well, thanks for chiming in Jen.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *Prince:* Well, I honestly think that his recommendation is definitely outdated. So I am going to stop with the fats postworkout. But he says this in his book:
> 
> Again, I definitely think that its some outdated info. The basic principles of the diet are sound, but I feel that he stresses growth horomone a bit too much, and he doesn't cover leptin at all.



Okay, I am not knocking it...I just believe that post work-out you want to get the amino acids into the blood as quickly as possible to promote anabolism, whey protein gets digested extremely fast (by itself), and adding fat (or even carbs) to it will slow down digestion. 

Now, any other time I agree on adding fat to whey protein, i.e. at night before bed I have a whey protein shake and 1 spoonful of natural peanut butter.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2004)

*Prince:* Nah man, I completely understand what youre saying don't worry about. It makes much more sense that whey protein alone is a good idea. I am not really sure why Rob recommends the fat. Like I said, and many others have said, I feel that he stresses growth horomone and testosterone a bit too much in his book. Not stressing insulin, leptin, etc. enough. Thanks for chiming in bro.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Mike,
Are you going to post measurments to see if muscles, waist size etc changes??
Thanks


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

A new journal already?  I guess you go through them like women huh... 
Keep up the good work


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

.......


----------

